# me rappelle à toi



## Alberthus

Bonjour,

La phrase suivante me semble correcte:
L'odeur de café *me rappelle ma mère.*

Si en parlant avec un tiers, ma mère a été évoquée, je peux dire:
L'odeur de café *me la rappelle*.

Mais si je m'adresse directement à ma mère, est-ce correct de dire:
L'odeur de café *me rappelle à toi*.

Quelque chose me gêne dans cette dernière construction mais je n'arrive pas à déterminer ce que c'est exactement.
J'ai même l'impression que "rappelle à toi" change  son sens de "se souvenir" pour se convertir en "ramener à soi".

Que pensez-vous de cette tournure?


----------



## Maître Capello

Alberthus said:


> L'odeur de café *me rappelle à toi*.



Non, car il faut un objet direct… En fait on devrait dire _l'odeur du café « me te_ »_ rappelle_ cross, mais comme en français on ne peut pas dire _« me te »_, il faut utiliser une autre tournure comme par exemple :

_L'odeur du café me fait penser à toi._


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Non, car il faut *un objet direct…* En fait on devrait dire _l'odeur du café « me te_ »_ rappelle_ cross, mais comme en français on ne peut pas dire _« me te »_, il faut utiliser une autre tournure comme par exemple :
> 
> _L'odeur du café me fait penser à toi._



Et _me_ n'est pas un objet direct? Tu as raison de ne pas aimer _me rappelle à_ toi, mais ce ne serait pas à cause de l'absence d'un objet direct. Sans doute est-ce pace que _rappeler_ ne se prête pas facilement _à_ cette construction.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Et _me_ n'est pas un objet direct?


_Me_ peut être un objet direct ou indirect…


> Tu as raison de ne pas aimer _me rappelle à_ toi, mais ce ne serait pas à cause de l'absence d'un objet direct.


Je me demande si tu as bien lu et compris mon post précédent…


----------



## newg

> Tu as raison de ne pas aimer _me rappelle à_ toi, mais ce ne serait pas à cause de l'absence d'un objet direct. Sans doute est-ce pace que _rappeler_ ne se prête pas facilement _à_ cette construction.


 
Je me demandais, est-ce que l'on peut dire :

_L'odeur de café *le te* rappelle._


----------



## Maître Capello

newg said:


> Je me demandais, est-ce que l'on peut dire :
> _L'odeur de café *le te* rappelle._


Certainement pas ! Par contre, tu pourrais bien sûr dire l'inverse : _L'odeur du café *te le* rappelle._


----------



## newg

C'est bien ce qui me semblait. 
Je trouvais ça joli, c'est ce qui m'a fait douter ! 
Merci M_C.


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> _Me_ peut être un objet direct ou indirect…
> 
> Je me demande si tu as bien lu et compris mon post précédent…



Je le crois. Tu as dit:

« L'odeur de café *me rappelle à toi*. 
 			 		 	 	 Non, car il faut un objet direct… »

J'ai répondu que _me_ est ici un objet direct; donc, ce serait pour une autre raison qu'on devrait éviter "me rappelle à toi."

Qu'est-ce que je n'ai pas compris?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Alberthus,

L'odeur de café me rappelle à _moi _: c'est à dire que l'odeur me fait revenir à moi, me réveille.
ou
_Je _me rappelle à _toi _: je me rappelle à ton bon souvenir.
Le mélange des deux ne veut pas dire grand chose.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> J'ai répondu que _me_ est ici un objet direct; donc, ce serait pour une autre raison qu'on devrait éviter "me rappelle à toi."
> 
> Qu'est-ce que je n'ai pas compris?


Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que ce _me_ serait un object direct et pas indirect étant donné qu'il peut être l'un ou l'autre ? Or quand tu dis _je me rappelle qqch_, le _me_ est indirect : « je rappelle qqch à moi-même »…


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que ce _me_ serait un object direct et pas indirect étant donné qu'il peut être l'un ou l'autre ? Or quand tu dis _je me rappelle qqch_, le _me_ est indirect : « je rappelle qqch à moi-même »…



Soit, mais dans l'exemple  ..._me rappelle_ _à toi_,  _à toi _est l'object indirect. Un verbe ne peut en avoir deux; donc, l'autre objet, _me_, doit être direct.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Ne peut-on pas dire:

"Le café me rappelle *de* toi" ?


MERCI


----------



## newg

Non..
_Le café me fait repenser à toi._


----------



## AlexAnnA

geostan said:


> Soit, mais dans l'exemple ..._me rappelle_ _à toi_, _à toi _est l'object indirect. Un verbe ne peut en avoir deux; donc, l'autre objet, _me_, doit être direct.


 
De toutes façons, ce n'est pas le _me_ qui pose problème dans la phrase, mais ce qui vient après le verbe. Comme l'a dit Maître Capello, le verbe "_se rappeler_" se construit avec un COD derrière lui.

Donc

_ 
Me rappelle à toi
Me rappelle de toi
_

A la rigueur, on pourrait dire

_l'odeur du café me rappelle toi_

La construction est plus correcte (dans le sens où _toi_ est un COD), mais il vaut mieux l'éviter, car plutôt bancale.

Donc, encore une fois, comme l'a dit Maitre Capello, il faut choisir une autre construction, avec un autre verbe!


----------



## Alberthus

Bonjour et merci à tous pour vos érudites explications et intéressants commentaires qui  confirment  grammaticalement ce qui esthétiquement me choquait dans cette phrase.

 J'ai donc pu déduire que les pronoms personnels (moi, toi, lui, nous, vous, eux) ne peuvent en aucun cas être placés après le verbe "rappeler" avec la fonction de COD et doivent être remplacés, lorsqu'il s'agit de la 3º personne du singulier ou du pluriel,  par les pronoms personnels (la, le, les) placés devant le verbe  comme particule préverbale (...*me la/le/les rappelle*). 

Par contre, lorsqu'il s'agit de la 1º ou la  2º personne du singulier ou du pluriel, la seule solution, si l'on veut conserver cette construction, est de substituer le verbe "rappeler" par un autre verbe comme dans l'exemple cité par Maitre Capello :...*me fait penser à moi/toi/nous/vous.*

Cependant, l'expression  "*me rappelle à toi*" n'est pas incorrecte en soi-même  et peut être employée parfaitement, mais avec un sens assez différent ( pressenti par KaRiNe Fr) comme dans la phrase suivante:

*Lorsque mon esprit se met à vagabonder, l'odeur du café me rappelle à toi.*

Naturellement "rappelle à toi" n'a pas le sens de  "*ramener le souvenir de ton image à ma mémoire*" mais de "*ramener mon attention vers toi*" par le biais de l'odeur du café.

Ceci confirme une fois de plus, la nécessité de toujours spécifier le  contexte des questions posées, comme le requièrent les normes du forum.

Cordialement.


----------



## geostan

AlexAnnA said:


> De toutes façons, ce n'est pas le _me_ qui pose problème dans la phrase, mais ce qui vient après le verbe. Comme l'a dit Maître Capello, le verbe "_se rappeler_" se construit avec un COD derrière lui.



Mais ce n'est pas du tout vrai comme le montre ce fil:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=573268


----------



## Maître Capello

Alberthus said:


> Cependant, l'expression  "*me rappelle à toi*" n'est pas incorrecte en soi-même  et peut être employée parfaitement, mais avec un sens assez différent ( pressenti par KaRiNe Fr) comme dans la phrase suivante:
> *Lorsque mon esprit se met à vagabonder, l'odeur du café me rappelle à toi.*
> 
> Naturellement "rappelle à toi" n'a pas le sens de  "*ramener le souvenir de ton image à ma mémoire*" mais de "*ramener mon attention vers toi*" par le biais de l'odeur du café.



Non, tu n'as pas bien compris. Comme l'a dit Karine, _l'odeur du café me rappelle à toi_ ne veut pas dire grand chose. En fait, cela supposerait que le café aurait un pouvoir surnaturel qui te ferait revenir vers cette personne…



geostan said:


> Mais ce n'est pas du tout vrai comme le montre ce fil:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=573268


Très honnêtement, je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi ce fil amènerait de l'eau à ton moulin ni où tu veux en venir…


----------



## timofei

« Maître Capello » se trompe à mon avis.
Rappeler _quelque chose_ à _quelqu'un_. 

Ce verbe est transitif et admet également un complément d'attribution. Il est insensé de prétendre que ce complément d'attribution est en même temps complément d'objet direct. Que dans « Ceci _me_ rappelle cela » la préposition « à » ne soit pas présente ne doit pas induire en erreur : « me » est complément d'attribution. Il ne peut en aucun cas « être les deux à la fois ».



> En fait on devrait dire _l'odeur du café « me te_ »_ rappelle
> _


Non. On devrait dire « l'odeur du café te rappelle moi ». C'est un style un peu relâché qui passe mal à l'écrit.


----------



## Maître Capello

timofei said:


> « Maître Capello » se trompe à mon avis.


Et en quoi me tromperais-je, si ce n'est pas trop demander ?





> Rappeler _quelque chose_ à _quelqu'un_.
> 
> Ce verbe est transitif et admet également un complément d'attribution. Il est insensé de prétendre que ce complément d'attribution est en même temps complément d'objet direct. Que dans « Ceci _me_ rappelle cela » la préposition « à » ne soit pas présente ne doit pas induire en erreur : « me » est complément d'attribution. Il ne peut en aucun cas « être les deux à la fois ».


Je n'ai jamais rien prétendu de tel ! 


> Non. On devrait dire « l'odeur du café te rappelle moi ». C'est un style un peu relâché qui passe mal à l'écrit.


Pourquoi dis-tu « non » ? J'ai bien mis des guillemets et précisé que ce que je suggérais était incorrect… Comme on dit _je me le rappelle_, la logique (mais non le français !) voudrait en effet qu'on dise _je « me te » rappelle_ …


----------



## Alberthus

> Non, tu n'as pas bien compris. Comme l'a dit Karine, _l'odeur du café me rappelle à toi_ ne veut pas dire grand chose. *En fait, cela supposerait que le café aurait un pouvoir surnaturel qui te ferait revenir vers cette personne…
> *


   Après mûre réflexion je suis disposé à admettre que la phrase est du moins douteuse;  mais en aucun cas je ne puis être d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne le pouvoir surnaturel ou magique du café. 
La preuve en est que certains peuvent même "voir" l'avenir dans son marc !


----------



## timofei

Maître Capello said:


> Comme on dit _je me le rappelle_, la logique (mais non le français !) voudrait en effet qu'on dise _je « me te » rappelle_ …


J'avais mal compris, dans ce cas je suis presque d'accord. La logique (si elle avait son mot à dire !) voudrait plutôt qu'on dise « le café te me rappelle » comme on dit « le café te le rappelle ». Dans « je me le rappelle » c'est du verbe pronominal « se rappeler » qu'il s'agit, d'où la place différente du complément d'attribution.


----------

